# Why is Papaya not good during pregnancy?



## suzan

I love papaya, and have found the following:



> *Papaya: Avoid during pregnancy*
> If you are pregnant or trying to become pregnant, avoid eating papaya or using a papaya product. Papaya is sometimes recommended for soothing indigestion, which is a common ailment during pregnancy. Although a fully ripe papaya is not considered dangerous, a papaya that is at all unripe contains a latex substance that triggers uterine contractions and may cause a miscarriage. 1
> 
> The papaya enzyme that helps soothe indigestion is called papain, or vegetable pepsin. Papain is found in the fruit's latex and leaves. 1 Researchers have noted that unripe papaya latex acts like prostaglandin and oxytocin, which the body makes to start labor. 2 Synthetic prostaglandin and oxytocin are commonly used to start or strengthen labor contractions.
> 
> References
> Citations
> Papaya (2004). In DerMarderosian A, Beutler J, eds., Review of Natural Products. St. Louis: Wolters Kluwer Health.
> 
> Adebiyi A, et al. (2002). Papaya (Carica papaya) consumption is unsafe in pregnancy: Fact or fable? Scientific evaluation of a common belief in some parts of Asia using a rat model. British Journal of Nutrition, 88(2): 199203.
> 
> Source: https://health.yahoo.com/pregnancy-resources/papaya-avoid-during-pregnancy/healthwise--tn9779.html

I have also read somewhere that pineapple and mango are not good too??


----------



## anita665

I don't think it's really bad for you. It contains things which supposedly could cause contractions but in very tiny amounts so you'd have to eat loads of them.


----------



## i'm royal

I know for sure that unripe papaya used with a lot of salt is not good to use during pregnancy because it causes miscarriage.I always heard that people use it that way to get rid of unwanted pregnancies and then someone told me they used it and it did work.i dont know if ripe papaya is ok but if i were you i would avoid papaya totally just to be on the safe side.Maybe you should talk 2 doctor or someone else about it since you really love it 2 b sure.Have a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Mango

In all honesty I think u have to take most of these warnings with a grain of salt as they say. Anything in access can pose problems, but the main foods to stay away from are raw meats, sushi etc. I've been eating papaya and so far so good. It's one of my fav fruits.


----------



## Jenny

I agree with Mango, I mean women having been having babies for so long and you can't avoid EVERYTHING. I know I've eaten mangos with this pregnancy(LOVE mangos lol) and nothing has happened. I think its if you eat high quantaties of it that it might pose a problem.


----------



## sweety22

*admin edited per forum rules and TOS*



> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.

BnB is a support forum for women who are trying to conceive, are pregnant or who have children. I'm sorry but I think your questions are better asked on a different type of support forum.


----------



## marron

I've always heard to stay away from persimmons but not papaya. Hmm.


----------



## fidget

i ate loads of tropical fruits when i was pregnant with my last lo...

including an entire pineapple when i was trying to induce labour at full term. it didn't work, i just got a load of blisters in my mouth. then i read you have to eat 7 whole pineapples for the enzymes to be at a high enough concentration to induce labour. 

i took most things with a pinch of salt as my gp told my to ignore most of the advice and eat what i liked and everybody else tells you different thigns!


----------



## Kasal

its VERY high in vitamin a which can cause abnormalities in a baby x


----------



## MissDimity

Kasal said:


> its VERY high in vitamin a which can cause abnormalities in a baby x

But carrots and red bell peppers ( red capsicum ) are higher than papaya in vit a


----------



## ishvisahaani

Papaya is considered very good for health. In pregnancy you have to be careful while consuming this fruit. It is not good to eat unripe or semi-ripen papaya. Eat ripen papaya, as it contains vitamin a,b,c and it is helpful in keeping constipation at bay. Here is a good source of how to consume papaya in pregnancy https://www.momjunction.com/articles/papaya-pregnancy-weighing-benefits-risks_00305/


----------

